# Does the variety of basswood tree matter?



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've thought about planting a few basswood trees on my place just to watch and give the bees a little something to go after. Searching on the internet I noticed there are different varieties of basswood (linden) trees. There are littleleafs, silvers, and American. Does the variety matter, or are all basswoods good for bees?


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Jon,
I don't know if variety makes a difference but there are 7 mature Basswoods where I work. Some years the trees smell wonderfully and the trees are full of bees. Other years, like last year, the trees had very little smell and the bees were not interested.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't know if ones better than the other, but I'd check the distribution and pick one that grows in the area.
http://esp.cr.usgs.gov/data/atlas/little/
I don't know if anything other than Americana would grow by me, but you are probably on the edge of a couple of their natural habitats.


----------

